# No Machacamarca!!!!



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you are unsure whats happened listen here

I'm unbelievably sad to hear that there'll be no Macha 2013 crop! Stupid Bolivian land ownership laws!

As per Mr Leighton's request I full intend to write a letter saying how detrimental the absence of Macha will be to my well being. These I believe will be used to help claim the land back to their rightful owners!

I'd urge all that have tried and love this coffee, as I do, or any general fans of Has Bean to write a short letter too so we can definitely have a 2014 crop!

That is all


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Sad news. I think it was the first coffee from Has Bean I ever tasted.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm torn. I'd love to help, but I'm not sure we should be interfering in rural cultural issues of which we have little understanding.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

As a white, middle-class, Englishman who has seen Scarface more than once, and also that flick with Meg Ryan about some kind of injustice or something in a South American country (I forget which, does it matter?), I shall act as is my duty: make facile conclusions and help fight the cause! One hand one the pen, the other patting myself on the back.

[Edit]

Romancing the Stone is probably my favourite film that Kathleen Turner's in also. I think this qualifies me as an authority on the continents social and political systems.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not sure we should be interfering in rural cultural issues of which we have little understanding

Exactly - I agree.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> As a white, middle-class, Englishman who has seen Scarface more than once, and also that flick with Meg Ryan about some kind of injustice or something in a South American country (I forget which, does it matter?), I shall act as is my duty: *make facile conclusions and help fight the cause! One hand one the pen, the other patting myself on the back.*


Brilliantly put and quite right too! By jove we need our specialty coffee come hell or high water!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Love how Ronsil had to quickly edit his post as it looked like he was agreeing with me


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sample of coca-tea with the return of Macha in a future IMM, anyone? No?

I will be writing a letter too, that coffee is darn good


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> As a white, middle-class, Englishman who has seen Scarface more than once,


Which Scarface? The crappy one with Al Pacino, or the original one:


----------

